

20 Tech Habits to Improve Your Life - linhir
http://www.pcworld.com/article/150320/20_tech_habits_to_improve_your_life.html

======
biohacker42
Print version:

[http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,150320/printable...](http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,150320/printable.html)

------
pasbesoin
I always like to have a peek at lists for something I may have overlooked
(ooh, shiny!). This one is actually pretty good -- recommends a number of
quality items. The average person here may already be familiar or have their
own alternatives, but this list might make a good pass-along to less geeky
friends.

~~~
fallentimes
Gina is an awesome, thoughtful writer - no idea why she's writing for PCWorld
though. This should have been on lifehacker or a publication that isn't dying.

~~~
josefresco
Ideally the value of Gina of PC World over some underpaid blogger at
Lifehacker is that we assume she's actually _reviewed_ each of these, weighed
the results then wrote the article.

~~~
fallentimes
Honestly, I bet she makes more at Lifehacker than PC World.

